# Mayhaw Wine



## ws7293 (Jun 5, 2010)

I am from Louisiana and have access to lots of Mayhaws. For those who do not know, they are kinda like wild crabapples and make a great syrup and jelly. I have a 5 gallon batch of Mayhaw wine that is in its 2nd week in the secondary, still bubbling away. I have not seen any references to this wine on the forum, has anyone on here ever made this and if so can I get your recipe. I will share mine if it turns out good.

One question I do have (being VERY new at this) is when I racked to carboy from primary the color was a beautiful medium rose, it turned a yellow/orange for awhile and now seems to be changing to a dark rose color.

This is my 1st ever batch of anything so color change may be normal but will it settle out as a rose or continue to change and be something else?


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 5, 2010)

If it's done fermenting be sure to keep an airlock on it And topped up so it doesn't oxidize.


----------



## Mud (Jun 5, 2010)

The color will darken as the yeast drops.


----------



## robie (Jun 5, 2010)

A very god source for wine recipes is:

http://www.winemaking.jackkeller.net


----------



## Wade E (Jun 5, 2010)

The farther along most of these wines get the darker they usually get. I have heard of this wine but have never tried it although I do make crab apple wine every year and love it, I usually make 6 gallons still and 6 sparkling. I do have that recipe in our recipe section if its comparable.


----------



## BrierRabbit1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Starting a batch tonight using Jack Keller's recipe.Will post progress. 

How is yours doing ws7293?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome BrierRabbit1, where are you located and what have you fermented in the past? Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## ws7293 (Jun 8, 2010)

Mine is doing GREAT. This is my first try so I can not wait to try it.


----------



## non-grapenut (Jun 8, 2010)

Here is a link to an old mayhaw wine recipe:
http://mayhaw.org/original/beverages.html


----------



## BrierRabbit1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Welcome BrierRabbit1, where are you located and what have you fermented in the past? Glad to have you aboard.



I live in Arkansas and have made plum, peach, muscadine and apple wine.

Plan to add elderberry to the mix.


----------



## BrierRabbit1 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi all,

Here is an update to revive this thread and update on my Mayhaw wine.

Opened a bottle today and I can say it has much improved since bottling in August. When bottled it would almost take your breath away and make you cough. 

Today it is much smoother and enjoyable now.


----------

